# FÄLSCHUNG unterwegs ?



## tomasius (5. Juni 2005)

ist das nicht dreist ?   
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5205568422&rd=1


----------



## MOHTman (6. Juni 2005)

Wieso Fälschung unterwegs?
Ich versteh nicht worauf du hinaus willst...weil es eine normale Gabel hat vielleicht (und keine Fatty, Lefty)???  
Hab beim Cannondale Händler in Leipzig auch schon Cannondale mit normaler Gabel gesehen...untere Preisklasse (bis 800 )...oder willst Du auf was anderes hinaus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (6. Juni 2005)

MOHTman schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso Fälschung unterwegs?
> Ich versteh nicht worauf du hinaus willst...weil es eine normale Gabel hat vielleicht (und keine Fatty, Lefty)???
> Hab beim Cannondale Händler in Leipzig auch schon Cannondale mit normaler Gabel gesehen...untere Preisklasse (bis 800 )...oder willst Du auf was anderes hinaus?



weils kein C-Dale Rahmen ist, deshalb.


----------



## MOHTman (6. Juni 2005)

stimmt, hab mich grad nochmal beim cd-händler (war grad in der nähe) kundig gemacht...


----------



## Moshcore (7. Juni 2005)

anzeigen bei ebay oder cannondale und er wird nie mehr glücklich viel spass dabei


----------



## tomasius (7. Juni 2005)

aha, er hat nun also die artikelbezeichnung und beschreibung geändert


----------



## saturno (7. Juni 2005)

tomasius schrieb:
			
		

> aha, er hat nun also die artikelbezeichnung und beschreibung geändert



Ja hat er, nachdem ich ihm den Hinweis gegeben habe. Man muß den Leuten nicht immer drohen oder Absicht unterstellen. Er hat das Bike so geschenkt bekommen.


----------



## tomasius (7. Juni 2005)

da gebe ich dir recht !


----------



## janos (7. Juni 2005)

das ist ein focus rahmen
100% sicher die verstärkungen unter dem steuerohr, das steurohr selbs usw
hab das ding bei mir zuhause 

leider weiss ich den namen net aber der ist exakt gleich nur mit coolem aufkleber


----------



## Cordon (11. Juni 2005)

auserdem erkennt man das auch das cannondale nie die hintere strebe so gebaut hat


----------



## tomasius (28. August 2005)

schon wieder . . . 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Super...35960897QQcategoryZ108717QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canny (29. August 2005)

Ich habe das gerade meinem Cannondale gezeigt und es hat sich denn Lack vom Rahmen geschüttelt.  
Auf sowas steht in Amiland die Todesstrafe    .


----------

